# 80+ VG juices



## Nightwalker (12/2/16)

Can you give a list of juices 80vg or more?


----------



## shaunnadan (12/2/16)

The max vg line from suicide bunny - the cloud company

Vape king

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (12/2/16)

Teleos - cloud science

Snap e liquids - peach ice tea

Phillip rocke - grand reserve

Vape cartel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (12/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> The max vg line from suicide bunny - the cloud company


Sadly I've been told by Doc I'm PG sensitive, so I'm now gonna struggle. Thanks for the names. Who has them?


----------



## shaunnadan (12/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Sadly I've been told by Doc I'm PG sensitive, so I'm now gonna struggle. Thanks for the names. Who has them?




Posts edited with vendor names

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan (12/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Sadly I've been told by Doc I'm PG sensitive, so I'm now gonna struggle. Thanks for the names. Who has them?



Moving this post to the who has stock section so that vendors can reply

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/2/16)

We have cloud company which is 90% and King Royale which is 85%

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Baker (13/2/16)

I think the Velvet Cloud range from Vape Decadence / E Cig Inn is 100% VG. Developed because the creators themselves had a PG intolerance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baker (13/2/16)

Also, I think Orion is 80vg.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mari (13/2/16)

Good day, Velvet cloud is natural extract as well as MAX VG. 
Have a look at our website - http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/shop/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (13/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Sadly I've been told by Doc I'm PG sensitive, so I'm now gonna struggle. Thanks for the names. Who has them?



May I ask what are the symptons if one suffers from PG sensitivity?


----------



## Nightwalker (13/2/16)

Greyz said:


> May I ask what are the symptons if one suffers from PG sensitivity?


Chest tightness and throat. Teeth pain. Migraines. Joint pain. Dunno if there's others, those were mine


----------



## Nightwalker (13/2/16)

Baker said:


> Also, I think Orion is 80vg.


Yes. I was given Orion moonlight and its yummmmmmy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (13/2/16)

I can do a variant of Lime Party in 97% vg

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightwalker (13/2/16)

Mike said:


> I can do a variant of Lime Party in 97% vg


I need to see your menu. Where can I find it?


----------



## Greyz (13/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Chest tightness and throat. Teeth pain. Migraines. Joint pain. Dunno if there's others, those were mine


Sorry bud that doesn't sound like fun. My lips got a little swollen and tender after a vape session at eCig Inn. I got a little worried it might be some sensitivity to PG. 
But looks like it might have just been from vaping too hard lol.
You can try some of the Velvet Cloud Vapes range - I believe their maxVG as the bottle doesn't show any PG in the ingredients.




Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mike (13/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> I need to see your menu. Where can I find it?




Check www.mmmixes.co.za however the only super max vg I can do is Lime Party

Reactions: Like 1


----------

